

Access all your documents: Doo debuts Mac app after 2 years of R&D - jahewson
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2013/02/21/access-all-your-documents-wherever-they-are-doo-debuts-os-x-app-after-two-years-of-development/

======
jahewson
Apparently this is what $10m dollars buys you.

